# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Californication Juridique
Aujourd'hui, je voudrais vous parler de mesquinerie. La mesquinerie est une pratique que le monde numérique enrichi. Mais qu'est-ce qu'un mesquin ? N'ayant pas mon gros Lolo à portée de main, ni même un petit Robert, je vais donc demander à Larousse de la porte d'à côté ce qu'elle en pense. La gourgandine me répond tout de go, qu'être mesquin c'est manquer de générosité, d'élévation, de largeur de vues. Être mesquin, c'est s'adonner à un comportement vil, dégradant, qui souvent peut accompagner la vengeance. Ce qui nous permet de dire que si le mesquin maugrée, la mesquine rit. Et si la mesquine rit, la californique… et de façon très mesquine.
En effet, depuis quelques temps, se développe une pratique dénommée Revenge Porn, qui consiste à se venger de son ex en postant des photos ou des vidéos d'elle ou de lui pour l'exposer ainsi dans sa plus totale nudité, couvert de miel et déguisé(e) en sailor Moon/Homme mystère. C'est particulièrement mesquin de se moquer ainsi de son ex mais, surtout, que c'est de plus en plus répandu. D’autant que des sites spécialisés se sont montés, et pas que comme un âne, pour générer carrément un business sur le Revenge Porn.
Et que font nos amis Américains quand ils sont confrontés à un problème de société ? Ils bombardent ? Oui, quand c'est un problème extérieur. Mais à l'intérieur de leurs terres, ils légifèrent. Voilà donc un Sénateur qui s’emploie à faire adopter par le Parlement californien une loi visant à punir toute personne photographiant ou capturant, par quelque moyen que ce soit, l'image d'une autre personne sans son consentement, qu'elle soit partiellement ou entièrement dévêtue dans le but de la distribuer notamment sur Internet. La loi ajoute que cette diffusion doit cependant provoquer chez une personne raisonnable une grave détresse émotionnelle. Et le petit mesquin risque 1.000 dollars d'amende (2.000 si l'ex est une mineure) et 6 mois de prison.
Alors, pour une fois que la France est en avance, je dis, cocorico. Non parce qu’il faut savoir que nous, nous avons déjà des lois, depuis longtemps, non pas sur le Revenge porn en lui-même, mais sur la violation de la vie privée.
L'article 9 du Code civil dispose ainsi que _"Chacun a droit au respect de sa vie privée. Les juges peuvent, sans préjudice de la réparation du dommage subi, prescrire toutes mesures, telles que séquestre, saisie et autres, propres à empêcher ou faire cesser une atteinte à l'intimité de la vie privée : ces mesures peuvent, s'il y a urgence, être ordonnées en référé."_
Sachant que votre image est un attribut de votre vie privée, cela signifie que, sauf si vous avez donné l'autorisation, personne ne peut diffuser une photographie ou une vidéo de vous. Et encore moins une photographie de votre zigounette ou de vos lolos, et encore moins de vous attaché (e) et couvert (e) de chantilly. Sauf, bien évidemment, si vous avez donné votre consentement à une telle diffusion. Cet article 9 vous permet donc d'agir en justice contre votre ex-vengeur et lui réclamer des dommages et intérêts pour la violation de votre vie privée. Vous pouvez aussi l’attaquer au pénal.
Ainsi, les articles 226-1 et 226-2 du Code pénal punissent ce genre de mesquinerie attentatoire à la vie privée par un an d'emprisonnement et 45.000 euros d'amende, qui viennent compléter vos dommages et intérêts. Vous voyez, pour une fois, le droit français punit plus sévèrement une infraction que le droit américain, et en matière de sexe, en plus. _Gode bless la France_.
Avis donc à tous les mesquins sans frontières qui auraient envie de faire du Revenge Porn en France. Ils risquent gros.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## oldchap

Arf j'avais des pics de Grand Maitre B, je vais les garder pour moi finalement...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

J'espère que ce n'est pas celui-ci.

----------


## Ordostyr

Une question : si quelqu'un met une vidéo/photo/autre sans mon consentement mais hébergé dans un autre pays qui ne condamne pas cela, c'est quand-même puni par le droit français?
Voir si mettons on est vacances, la photo est donc prise à l'étranger, postée depuis un ordi étranger, sur un site hébergé à l'étranger puis ensuite la personne et moi on rentre en France, attaquable ou pas?

----------


## frunzy

Je tiens à apporter une précision TRES importante : envoyer une image/vidéo par mail ou courrier PEUT ETRE CONSIDERE COMME UNE AUTORISATION DE DIFFUSION. Je suis très très sûr de ce que j'avance, ayant connu une plaignante perdre au tribunal contre son ex qui avait diffusé une vidéo qu'elle avait envoyé sur youporn (eh oui ! eh non, vous n'aurez pas plus de détails !) forwardé par mail à ses potes une vidéo d'elle, qui a fini sur Youporn (grâce à la bienveillance d'un des potes...)

Quand à la question d'Ordostyr, je pense que le fautif est dans la merde !

----------


## FreeliteSC

Du coup, si on met un truc dans un mail, mais qu'on veut pas qu'il soit diffusé, le préciser suffit à se protéger? (pas un gros bloc juridique comme dans des mails pro, mais un ptit truc genre "garde ça pour toi  ::P: "?

----------


## Flappie

@frunzy : Je pense que c'est surtout l'avocat de la défense qui était bon (ou plutôt l'avocat de la plaignante qui était mauvais). Un mail c'est dirigé vers un nombre de personnes choisi. Un site web public, ben... c'est public, n'importe qui peut voir son contenu à tout moment. Rien à voir, quoi. A condition, comme le dit FreliteSC, de spécifier dans le mail "tu gardes ça pour toi".

----------


## znokiss

> Je tiens à apporter une précision TRES importante : envoyer une image/vidéo par mail ou courrier PEUT ETRE CONSIDERE COMME UNE AUTORISATION DE DIFFUSION. Je suis très très sûr de ce que j'avance, ayant connu une plaignante perdre au tribunal contre son ex qui avait diffusé une vidéo qu'elle avait envoyé sur youporn (eh oui ! eh non, vous n'aurez pas plus de détails !)


Tu raconte n'imp ou je capte rien ? 

Envoyer une vidéo sur youporn (site public et consultable par tous), c'est pas pareil qu'envoyer une tof par mail (à une personne donnée). Pourtant tu semble faire l'amalgame dans ton post.

edit : double grillé.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Soyons clair: Si vous envoyez une vidéo de vous sur youporn, par hypothèse vous avez donné votre accord pour qu'elle circule. Si vous l'envoyez par email à votre amoureux du moment, et qu'ensuite, après la rupture, pour se venger, il diffuse la vidéo sur le net, il viole la loi. Parce qu'on ne peut supposer votre accord tacite à une diffusion massive au motif que vous avez envoyé votre vidéo à une personne. A moins que dans le mail il soit indiqué que votre amoureux est tout à fait libre de poster la vidéo sur des sites pornos parce que ça vous excite. La ok. Mais sinon, si c'est juste une vidéo envoyée  par email à une personne déterminée sans autre commentaire que "tiens, mon amour un souvenir de notre nuit d'hier", aucun tribunal ne jugera qu'il s'agissait d'un accord tacite pour que ce soit diffusé sur le net.

----------


## shooty09

Tu as parlé de la sanction pénal pour les majeurs seulement non ? J'ai la flemme de prendre mon Code Pénal, mais à mon souvenir la palette est plus large avec la diffusion de contenu pedo-pornographique (dont la punition me semble assez légère aux USA vis-à-vis du délit sans circonstances aggravantes, ou leur équivelent en droit américain).

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui tu as raison ! Diffuser des images d'un ou d'une mineure lorsque cette image ou cette représentation présente un caractère pornographique est punie de à sept ans d'emprisonnement et à 100 000 euros d'amende (article 227-23 du Code pénal)

----------


## Warzlouf

Je transmets l'info à ma fille qui en a marre que ses amis postent des photos d'elle qu'elle juge peu avantageuses ou intimes (pas toute nue, hein). 

Il est très difficile de faire comprendre la notion de droit à l'image aux ados d'aujourd'hui. Et même à leurs parents. Si je ne veux pas qu'il y ait des photos de ma fille en maillot de bain sur le net, je dois parfois menacer ses "amis" ou leurs parents s'ils se montrent récalcitrants. Et je me heurte parfois au "ben où est le problème, c'est une photo, c'est tout ?".

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui, c'est un vrai problème aujourd'hui. Bon mais si une mineure n'est pas nue ou dans une situation pornographique, l'article du code pénal que je citais ne s'applique pas. Mais l'article 9 du code civil oui.  C'est pas parce que je suis d'accord pour qu'un copain me prenne en photo au bord d'une piscine que je suis d'accord pour que cette photo soit diffusée sur le net.

----------


## Mepeanuts

Bah, ce n'est pas parce qu'on a déjà toutes les lois qu'il faut sur le sujet que le gouvernement (quel qu'il soit d'ailleurs) ne va pas se fendre d'une petite loi imbitable ou d'une charte à faire circuler (quand on voit les bourbiers juridiques de la laïcité et du droit d'auteur sur Internet, on peut s'attendre à tout !)

----------


## frunzy

Alors je me permet d'intervenir à nouveau, ma phrase manquait de clarté : la fille en question l'a envoyé par mail à son petit ami, ce dernier l'a forwardé à plusieurs de ses amis, un de ceux là l'a posté sur Youporn. Rien dans le mail de la fille n'autorisait ni n'interdisait la diffusion (cf. coms précédents). Ni le petit ami, ni l'ami qui l'a posté sur Youporn n'ont été condamnés. Il a été considéré que l'envoi de la video par mail constituait de fait une autorisation de diffusion, entre autres.

Il est très compliqué pour vous, membres d'un forum sur un site web de jeu vidéo, de prendre ma parole sur argent comptant, surtout lorsque GMB semble ne pas être d'accord avec ce que je rapporte, mais je préfère insister sur le fait que je n'ai pas grand chose à faire de cette histoire et que je n'avait pas vraiment l'intention de "troller" en postant un message à fort potentiel de réactions. La preuve s'il en est que je n'était pas retourné voir les comms de cette news et que je n'avais pas vu que ma tournure de phrase poussait à une mauvaise interprétation...

----------


## shooty09

Je ne crois pas que quelqu'un cherche à dire que tu troll, c'est vrai que ça semble difficile comme solution mais où en êtes-vous de la procédure juridique ? Si c'est un tribunal simple, il arrive que des solutions étranges apparaissent mais si il s'avère qu'il n'existe pas de consentement explicite, ce sera forcément rectifier en appel (ce qu'il ne faut pas hésiter à faire ! Une vidéo de soi sur Youporn, cela peut être difficile à vivre). La jurisprudence est stable sur le sujet.
Avez-vous aussi contacté l'hébergeur pour demander le retrait de la vidéo ? Si elle risque d’apparaître sur plusieurs canaux, autant déjà supprimer les plus connus.

----------


## frunzy

Je ne suis pas concerné directement, c'est une procédure dont j'ai pu suivre les différentes étapes. L'objectif du procès était de "punir" les deux personnes qui ont diffusé la vidéo (le petit ami et ensuite l'ami), pas de les empêcher de la diffuser (heureusement ce fût assez simple de la retirer du site avant même le début du procès et tous les protagonistes étaient vraiment péteux...). Le jugement avait été prononcé et je n'ai pas su les suites de l'histoire, mais je ne crois pas que la jeune femme ait fait appel, en tout cas au vu du jugement ses avocats ne lui avaient pas conseillé de le faire.

----------


## TheDRVR

Article intéressant comme d'hab, faudrait que je suive ça plus souvent  ::): 

Pour rebondir sur la supériorité du droit français en la matière, les victimes de ces pratiques sont aussi protégées dans une dimension internationale grâce à l'unification du droit international privé opérée par les règlements communautaires et la CJUE. 

Par exemple, un arrêt relativement récent (CJUE eDate Advertising / Martinez 2011) a laissé une option à la victime d'une atteinte à la personnalité. Cette dernière pourra demander la réparation totale du dommage subi devant le juge du pays où se situe la personne fautive (à supposer qu'elle soit étrangère donc) voire devant le juge du pays où se situe le centre des intérêts principaux de la dite victime.

Cet arrêt ouvre donc la compétence du juge du domicile, ce qui est quand même très avantageux pour la victime française. Le juge français appliquera en outre la loi française en application du règlement Rome 2.

----------


## lian

"Et en matière de sexe en plus" me parait en trop. Je ne vois pas ce que le sexe a voir dans des règlements de compte mesquins. Le sexe, c'est avoir des pratiques sexuelles il me semble.
Poster des images ou des vidéos, ce n'est pas une pratique sexuelle - ou alors je suis bien plus actif sexuellement que ce que je ne pensais.

----------


## YvonneCalhoon

Sorry folks, but i had to make an intro because i couldn't post a new thread.
Anyways hi there, i am Calhoon and i am a new member here. Hoping to have a great time here.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Mais sinon, si c'est juste une vidéo envoyée  par email à une personne déterminée sans autre commentaire que "tiens, mon amour un souvenir de notre nuit d'hier", aucun tribunal ne jugera qu'il s'agissait d'un accord tacite pour que ce soit diffusé sur le net.


 Je pense que l'Académie Française pourra quand même porter plainte pour mauvaise utilisation de la virgule.

----------

